# Wago IO Link Beispiel



## Kampfwurst (11 September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe eine Sensor der nur eine IO Link Schnittstelle hat. Leider hatte ich in den letzten Jahren noch nie mit IO Link zu tun ;-)
Hat irgendjemand ein Beispiel Programm wie das mit dem IO Link und der Wago 750-657 funktioniert. Ich muss Daten auslesen und Schreiben.
Ich kenne mich mit Modbus etc. aus aber IO Link und die Lib sind mir fremd. Leider finde ich nicht wirklich Infos oder Beispiele.


----------



## Tobsucht (11 September 2020)

Mein e!Cockpit liefert eine ganze Latte an Beispielapplikationen. Unter anderem auch für IO Link.


----------



## Kampfwurst (28 September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe nun meinen Sensor bekommen. Leider bekomme ich keine IO Link Verbindung zustande. Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee wo der Fehler liegt

sG Christoph


----------



## KLM (28 September 2020)

Moin, ich glaube nicht, dass dir irgendjemand helfen kann, wenn du nur sagst, das es nicht geht. Wie sieht dein Programm aus, welche Meldungen bekommst du von den Bausteinen, etc.?


----------



## Kampfwurst (29 September 2020)

Sorry irgendwie sind die Bilder weg.


----------



## Tobsucht (29 September 2020)

Und wo erwartest Du jetzt die Prozesswerte?
Dann schau doch mal in das Prozessabbild. Dort sollten ab dem vierten Byte das Eingangsabbild zu sehen sein.
Es sei denn die Port LED blinkt noch grün, dann sollte der Parameterserver deaktiviert werden.


----------



## Kampfwurst (29 September 2020)

bei mir blinkt die LED 1 Rot, was soviel wie keine Verbindung bedeutet.


----------



## Tobsucht (1 Oktober 2020)

Dann kann der Master nicht mit dem IO Link Device kommunizieren.
Überprüfe mal die Verdrahtung.


----------



## Sebbo-123 (5 Oktober 2020)

Hallo, 

Such die IODD Datei des Sensorherstellers herraus.
Dann fügst du die Entpackten Dateien den Wago IODD Ordner ein.
Der müsste unter Lokaler Datenträger C: / Benutzer / Öffentlich/ Öffentliche Dokumente/ Wago Software / IO Link DDs  liegen.
Evtl müsstest du Wago Software nochmal starten.
Dann neu öffnen ... verbinden mit der Station... verbindung beenden... Iodd raussuchen... und neu verbinden.
Dann sollte es eigentlich gehen.
Gib Rückmeldung wenn es geklappt hat.


----------



## Tobsucht (7 Oktober 2020)

Eine Datei kann die Verdrahtung nicht korrigieren.


----------

